# Baby Knit--BABY'S CUDDLY SOFT BLANKIE



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

As promised here is my new baby blanket pattern which I have worked on for the last month or so. It has been a great pattern to take on the road!

Wrap your little one in this cuddly soft baby blanket you knitted with love! The blanket features simple to work, lace panels that display a uniquely reversible pattern! Between each panel is the simple double moss stitch which showcases the lace panels and which also borders the entire blanket! There is a chart for the panel and written instructions to work up this little baby wrap quickly and easily using circular knitting needles.

Finished measurements: unblocked are: 32" wide x 35" long.

Yarn: about 880 yards sport weight. Sample was knitted with nearly 2 balls Lion Brand Baby Soft sport weight yarn; in color -Bluebell; 60% acrylic and 40%nylon; 459 yards/140 grams. Suggested yarnuse any baby sport weight yarns in any color or variegated yarns as well.

Needles and Notions: One 29" or 36" length, size U.S. 7 circular knitting needle; yarn needle to sew in ends, and stitch markers.

If a larger blanket is desired, use worsted weight yarn and size 9 needles. You will need a lot more yarn than mentioned here

This is a PDF download only and not the scarf itself--non-refundable purchase only.
You can find this pattern for $3.99 in my Ravelry, Craftsy, and Etsy stores!

Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-cuddly-soft-blankie

http://www.etsy.com/listing/198893064/babys-cuddly-soft-blankie


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful blanket and that color is gorgeous


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and I agree great color.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful and what a great color. Good to see you posting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great choice of color and pattern,it will be well loved~


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Love that it's reversible!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

A lovely blanket! Glad to see you're feeling up to posting and creating


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful blanket and colour.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It is gorgeous... what great texture!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that stitch pattern and that blue is really attractivexx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful design and lovely colour here..xo


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, would make a great gift for a baby!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful work and beautiful color. Nice work.

SEA


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and colour.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This design is so cuddly and sweet.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This design is so cuddly and sweet.


----------



## borntomakemelody (Jun 23, 2014)

All I can say is Wow, how gorgeous! Makes me wish I had a great grandbaby coming.- That is, if I could knit.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

borntomakemelody said:


> All I can say is Wow, how gorgeous! Makes me wish I had a great grandbaby coming.- That is, if I could knit.


I wish you had a grand baby coming too!!


----------



## borntomakemelody (Jun 23, 2014)

mollyannhad said:


> I wish you had a grand baby coming!!


All in good time! We still have possibilities. Luv Mum


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I am so amazed at your beautiful work. You have picked a perfect color to show off the pattern so well. Any mother would be happy to get such a gift for her baby.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and the color is out of site.. love it


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty baby blanket, I just brought the pattern have one to finish off then will start this one.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

How lovely your pattern is.Love the colour and as always beautiful knitting.


----------

